# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Υπάρχει μόνιμη λύση στο πρόβλημα της ΙΨΔ? Δεν αντέχω άλλο...

## interzone

Καλημέρα παιδιά.

Παρακολουθώ καιρό το φόρουμ αν και συμμετέχω σχετικά σπάνια (lurker).

Εδώ και 5 χρόνια έχω διαγνωστεί με ΙΨΔ και κατάθλιψη, κάτι το οποίο δυστυχώς είχα εμφανίσει κατα καιρούς και μικρός αλλα το οποίο εκδηλώθηκε πλήρως οταν πέρασα στο πανεπιστήμιο.

Αυτό που γίνεται τα τελευταία 7 (για 3 χρόνια δε πήγαινα να δώ γιατρό) χρόνια με έχει κάνει ράκος.

Ουσιαστικά με την ψυχοθεραπεία και τα φάρμακα (Ladose &amp; Minitran για να κοιμάμαι) τα πράγματα ηρεμούν κάπως για λίγο καιρό και μπορώ να ελέγξω τις εμμονές.

Και ενώ ολα μοιάζουν να βαίνουν καλά για κάποιους μήνες, και σταματάω τα χάπια (τα οποία μου καταστρέφουν το μεταβολισμό) και την τακτική θεραπεία μετά απο λίγο καιρό 'ξανακυλάω'.

Εδώ και κάποιους μήνες ουσιαστικά έχω σταματήσει την θεραπεία, και δυστυχώς το τελευταίο 1,5 μήνα οι ψυχαναγκασμοί μου έχουν επανέλθει. 

Συνεχή πλυσίματα χεριών και μπάνια, πανάκια Klinex παντού, επαναλήψεις κι ενας συνεχής κουραστικός φόβος πως κάνω πράγματα χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω (μεταξύ άλλων φοβάμαι οτι υπνοβατώ κι οτι κάνω στη πραγματικότητα αυτά που βλέπω στα όνειρά μου)

Υπάρχουν στιγμές που έχω εντελώς αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις, και στιγμές που έχω σκεφτεί σοβαρά την αυτοκτονία. Το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι ο γιατρός μου αυτό το καιρό λόγω προβλήματος υγείας δε μπορεί να με βλέπει σε τακτική βάση.

Χτές έπαθα κάτι πολύ άσχημο, σαν κρίση, που είχε να συμβεί πολύ καιρό. Περιελάμβανε κάπου 6 μπάνια, απίστευτο άγχος, κλάμα, και κατέστρεψα μεταξύ άλλων και κάτι πολύ αγαπητό μη μπορώντας να ελέγξω τις εμμονές μου, κατι που φυσικά μετά με έκανε ακόμα χειρότερα... Και παρ' ολα αυτά δε μπορούσα να σταματήσω τις επαναλήψεις.

Θυμάμαι κάποιος είχε γράψει εδώ στο φόρουμ πως ειναι οτι χειρότερο η ΙΨΔ και θα συμφωνήσω. Ειναι σαν να γυρίζει το μυαλό σου μέσα στο κρανίο, σαν να πολεμάνε 2 κομμάτια του εγκεφάλου. Δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορές που φοβάμαι οτι θα τρελαθώ πραγματικά (αν και ο γιατρός μου με διαβεβαίωσε οτι δεν γινεται παρ' όλο που μπορεί να φαίνεται έτσι), στα χειρότερα κάθομαι και μιλάω μόνος μου με τις ώρες προσπαθώντας να ελέγξω τις εμμονές. 

Ειμαι απίστευτα κουρασμένος, κάνω 4-5 ώρες ανήσυχου ύπνου κάθε βράδυ, οι γονείς μου όπως ειναι λογικό ειναι χάλια επειδή με βλέπουν έτσι τόσο καιρό και το χειρότερο ειναι πως δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος πέρα απ τον ψυχίατρο με τον οποίο να μπορώ να μιλήσω γι' αυτό το πρόβλημα μιας και ειναι κάτι που δε μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς χωρίς να έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία... Κι αυτή η μοναξιά ειναι αφόρητη.

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω ειναι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να γιατρευθεί κανείς πλήρως απο την ΙΨΔ? Ή θα πρέπει να πάρω απόφαση οτι για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου θα κάνω θεραπεία και θα χαπακώνομαι;

----------


## papiseroton

interzone soy esteila mynhma..an thes na ta poyme exv k gw peripoy ta idia

----------


## zinovia

Και εγω ετσι νοιωθω..με την ψυχοθεραπεια και τα φαρμακα εχει εξαφανιστει η ιψδ..οχι ομως και η καταθλιψη..και η ιψδ εμφανιζεται οταν στρεσσαρωμαι η στεναχωριεμαι πολυ..καποια στιγμη που εκοψα τα φαρμακα εμφανιστηκε ξανα..ομως πιστευω απο την βελτειωση που εχω δει στον εαυτο μου οτι θεραπευεται..Γιατι δεν ρωτας το γιατρο σου μηπως σου τροποποιησει την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη απο τη στιγμη που οι παρενεργειες ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικες?

----------


## spirosk

εγω θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον ειδικό στην γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία με εφαρμογή στην ΙΨΔ γιατί όποιο σαιτ και να διάβασα αυτήν αναφέρουν σαν την κατ εξοχή καταλληλη για την ΙΨΔ, σε συνδυασμό με αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι η καλύτερη θεραπεία

----------


## spirosk

το παρακάτω απόσπασμα είναι από το αμερικάνικο foundation για την ιψδ ... \'\'But you are not alone. In the United States, 1 in 50 adults have OCD, and twice that many have had it at some point in their lives\'\' 
λέει πως 1 στους 50 πάσχει από ιψδ και διπλάσιοι το είχαν σε κάποια φάση της ζωής τους.. δλδ ένα ποσοστό 4%
Επίσης κάπου διάβασα ότι σε ένα ποσοστο που κυμαίνεται από 10-20% το πρόβλημα ξεπερνιέται μόνο του..
μην χανεις την ελπίδα και προσπάθησε να δεις τον γιατρό σου..

----------


## interzone

Ξέρει κανένας κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό/ηρεμιστικό που να μήν παχαίνει και να βοηθάει στην ΙΨΔ?

Το Ladose κάνει δουλειά αλλα δεν αντέχω τις συνεχείς αυξομειώσεις βάρους...:(

----------


## spirosk

egw gia xronia epairna to dumyrox.. den eixa tetoia provlhmata...βεβαια όποια αλλαγή συζήτησε την με τον γιατρό σου...

----------


## velout

Προφανώς η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή είναι εξωτερίκευση μιας εσωτερικής σύγκρουσης είναι το σύμπτωμα και όχι μια ξαφνική βιολογική διαταραχή.Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι υπάρχει συννοσηρότητα ΙΔΨ με κατάθλιψη διαταραχή πανικού και άλλες ασθένειες.Επομένως ο μόνος τρόπος να λυθεί μόνιμα είναι ψυχοθεραπευτικά.Τώρα αν η θεραπεία συμπεριφοράς που είναι βραχύχρονη και εστιάζει στα συμπτώματα μπορεί να λύσει εσωτερικές ανασφάλειες,συγκρούσεις το θεωρώ λίγο αμφίβολο...

----------


## evath

Η καλύτερη θεραπεία για την ΙΨΔ ειναι η συμπεριφορική και αμέσως μετά η γνωσιακή, σε συνδυασμό με φάρμακα. Μακριά απο ψυχοδυναμική. Μπορεί να κάνει το άτομο χειρότερα. 
Η ΙΨΔ δεν είναι εξωτερικευση εσωτερικής σύγκρουσης. Αυτή είναι η άποψη της ψυχανάλυσης. Η ψυχανάλυση είναι φιλοσοφία, όχι επιστήμη. Όσο διαδεδομένη κι αν είναι, είναι ακριβή, χρονοβόρα και ψυχοφθόρα. 
Η ΙΨΔ πάντως θεραπεύεται. Συμπεριφορική θεραπεία και φάρμακα είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος. 
Μην απελπίζεστε. Απλά μην αφήνεστε αποκλειστικά στα φάρμακα και σε μη επιστημονικές ψυχοθεραπείες.

----------


## velout

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι ψυχαναγκασμοι δε διαφέρουν ούτε από την κατάθλιψη ούτε από τις φοβίες ούτε απο τις αλλεσ διαταραχεσ ειναι απλα εξωτερικευση συγκρουσεων.Ακομα και αν σταματησουν οι ψυχαναγκασμοι οι οποιοι ειναι μια μορφης αμυνας απεναντι στα ψυχικα προβληματα αν δε λυθει το ψυχολογικο κομματι ή θα επανελθουν ή θα εμφανιστει αλλο συμπτωμα.Μην ξεχναμε και τις ψυχοκοινωνικες επιπτωσεις που χει η ΙΔΨ στο ατομο σε προσωπικο.επαγγελματικο,κα ι κοινωνικο τομεα.Όταν ενα ατομο ειναι χρονια ψυχαναγκαστικο υπαρχει λειτουργικη εκπτωση στο ατομο,αισθηση απωλειας της αυτοεκτιμησης και αλλα ψυχολογικα προβληματα που τη συνοδευουν.Αυτα πρεπει να λυθουν με ψυχοθεραπεια και οι 10 συνεδριες της συμπεριφορικης δεν μπορουν να αλλαξουν τη σταση ζωης κα ιτη φιλοσοφια ενος ατομου ωστε να ζει πληρεστερα χωρις αγχος.

----------


## afrula

εγω θα προτεινα να απευθυνθειτε στο Αιγινητειο οπου εχουν και καινουργια τμηματα ψυχοθεραπειας.Εγω περιμενω να παω τη Πεμπτη στον ψυχιατρο και μετα να δω για ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο μονη μου.Να πω και κατι για αστειο καλυτερα να πλενομουν συνεχεια μα συνεχεια παρα να λεω ειμαι ασχημη ειμαι ασπρη και ολοι με βλεπουν ασχημη.....

----------


## stefanos_la_del_barrio

Ναι φυσικα και υπαρχει λυση.Θεραπευεται η ιψδ.
Εγω πριν ενα δυο μηνες ημουν εντελως απελπισμενος.Τωρα ειμαι ηδη πολυ καλυτερα.Εχει υποχωρησει σε μεγαλο βαθμο.Παραλληλα με τα φαρμακα που παιρνω θα κανω και συμπεριφοριστικη θεραπεια.Θελω να απαλλαγω εντελως απο αυτο.Θελει προσπαθεια και θεληση.Μπορουμε να το καταπολεμησουμε.

----------


## Δοδις

interzone καλημέρα...έχω περάσει ακριβώς τα ίδια...εμένα μου έδεινε ντουμυροξ, σολιάν, ζάναξ.είδα απίστευτη βελτίωση και καμία αλλαγή στο βάρος μου...τώρα δεν παίρνω κάτι, τα κόψαμε..όταν κάποια στιγμή στρεσαρίσστηκα πάρα πολύ επανήλθαν κάποια απο τα συμπτώματα αλλά σε πιο ήπια μορφή...

----------


## ΜΑΤΙΝΑ

> _Originally posted by stephanos_
> Ναι φυσικα και υπαρχει λυση.Θεραπευεται η ιψδ.
> Εγω πριν ενα δυο μηνες ημουν εντελως απελπισμενος.Τωρα ειμαι ηδη πολυ καλυτερα.Εχει υποχωρησει σε μεγαλο βαθμο.Παραλληλα με τα φαρμακα που παιρνω θα κανω και συμπεριφοριστικη θεραπεια.Θελω να απαλλαγω εντελως απο αυτο.Θελει προσπαθεια και θεληση.Μπορουμε να το καταπολεμησουμε.

----------


## ΜΑΤΙΝΑ

:(παίρνω απίστευτα πολλά φαρμακα εδω κ χρόνια δεν έχω καλυτερευση πήγα στο Αιγινήτειο τίποτα η ζωη μου ειναι κολαση τα παιδια ειναι 19 κ 23 προσπαθουν να βοηθησουν αλλα τι να βοηθησουν οταν εγω δεν ξερω τι χρειαζομαι,παντα μενει το ενα στο σπιτι για να με προσεχει.μαζι με ολα τα αλλα εχω τασεις αυτοκτονιας.ειμαι 42 κ το μονο που θελω ειναι να γερασω κ να περπαταω κ οτι η ΣΚΠ θα μεινει στασιμη.καταστρεφω τη ζωη των παιδιων μου νοιωθω οτι δυστυχως δεν μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις αφου εγω δεν εχω τη δυναμη να παλεψω

----------


## spirosk

Ματινα εσυ τι είδους πρόβλημα έχεις? ΙΨΔ?

----------


## ΜΑΤΙΝΑ

έχω πολλά να πω κ δεν ξέρω πως ν\' αρχίσω.ζαναξ,σεροπράμ,νευρ ντίν,σεροκέλ σε μεγάλες δόσεις κ άλλα για τη Σ.Κ.Π. Μένω στον 1ο όροφο γιατί φοβάμαι ότι κάποια μέρα δεν θα τα καταφέρω κ θα πηδήσω.Γελάω με τα παιδιά κ απότομα νοιωθω σαν κάποιος να με αναγκάζει να αυτοκτονήσω κ παλεύω να μην καταλάβουν.Ο γιατρός μου είναι υπέροχος άνθρωπος μου λέει εγώ βοηθάω αλλά τη δύναμη πρέπει να τη βρεις μέσα σου!Δεν μπορώ ρε γαμώτο μόνη μου.Προσπάθησα να πεθάνω έπεσα σε κώμα αλλά με έσωσαν.Είπα να με βάλει στο Δαφνί κ δεν το έκανε ένοιωθα 
οτι τρέλαινομαι κ θα κάνω κακό στα παιδιά.Κατέβηκα στην κόλαση από ότι μου λένε δεν τα γνώριζα.Τελικά απο ότι κατάλαβα κ από Ιατρικη κ απο άλλοπαθητικες η Ι.Ψ.Δ. δεν θεραπεύεται είναι πάντα εκεί.Φοβάμαι.Νοιώθω μόνη κ αβοήθητη.Εύχομαι όσοι παλεύετε να γεμίσει γαλήνη η ψυχή σας.

----------


## ΜΑΤΙΝΑ

:(Σήμερα αποφάσισαν τα αστέρια μου να βρούμε τρόπους να γίνει η ζωή πιο όμορφη όπως πιστεύουν.Δεν ντρέπομαι για αυτό που έχω.Συνέχεια στη δουλειά στο σπίτι αγώνας για να περασει εστω και μια μερα χωρις αλλη μια παλια η ισως και καινουρια εμμονη.Ανακαλυψα οτι χθες το μονο που εφαγα ηταν καφες.Αυτο το παιχνιδακι ειναι καινουριο,ξεχναω να φαω.Ευτυχως που τα παιδια μου δινουν μεσημερι και βραδυ τα χαπια μου.Ομως το πρωι τι κανω?Αναρωτιεμαι 15 φορες αν τα ηπια.Φευγω με τη φοβια αυτη που μου κανει τη ζωη στη δουλεια δυσκολη.Καποιος μιλησε για ζυπρεξα,εμενα στο παραλιγο να μου καταστρεψουν το σηκωτι. Αυτος ο καλος θεουλης μπορει να με σταυρωσε τη μερα που γεννηθηκα αλλα στο παρακατι παντα,τυχαια ανακαλυπτω και αλλα προβληματα υγειας και τα λυνω.Θα σας πω κατι και λιγο μ\'ενδιαφερει αν φανει περιεργο:αρχισα να μαθαινω ενεργειακη θεραπεια,μ\'αρεσει,θα δω αν θα με βοηθησει.Αυτα.Ακομα κατι παλαβο που ανακαλυψα.

----------


## ΜΑΤΙΝΑ

καλημέρα σε όλους αφού έκανα το γύρο του κόσμου όλη νύχτα άρχισα πάλι τα ίδια ήπια τα χάπια μου;κάθε φορά που κάνω μπάνιο τρέχω κ δεν φτάνω μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος μπορεί να φύγεις από την τρυπούλα της μπανιέρας;από ότι κατάλαβα οι περισότεροι-ες είστε νέα παιδιά εμάς μας νοιάζει να καταφέρουμε να τη βγάλουμε άλλη μια μέρα δεν θα έχουμε κ τους έρωτες από πάνω κανείς δεν μας καταλαβαίνει καμιά φορά ισως παίζουν μαζί μας.αν κάποιος νοιώθει δυνατός τότε Ο.Κ αλιώς άστο να πάει.εγώ πίστευα ότι θα κολλήσω τελικά κόλλησε αυτός δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με νοιάζει αλλά προστατεύω τον εαυτό μου.ξενύχτι μνμ γιατί δουλεύει βράδυ γύρω στα χαράματα ασυνάρτητες απαντήσεις μαλλον γιατί ήταν λιώμα άρχισα να σκέφτομαι εγώ χαπακώνομαι αυτός είναι γειά σου απλά δεν το ξέρει.έμπλεξα κ με κούρασε αυτό.πάντως ακόμα κοιτάω το κιν.αν έστειλε μνμ.το θέμα είναι ότι μπορεί να το κοιτάξω κ 50 φορές τη μέρα.η κόρη μου άπαιχτη πήρε κ τον έστειλε αδιάβαστο.το αγόρι της δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τι περνάω αλλά νοιάζεται.καμιά φορά γελάει με αυτά που του λέω αλλά εντάξει κ ο γιατρός μου γελάει καμιά φορά γελάω κ εγώ.βλέπετε τον Μονκ; γίναμε κ πρωταγωνιστές στην τηλεόραση!σκεφτήτε να είστε στην εφορία κ να σας μπει ότι κάτι υπάρχει στο συμβόλαιο που δεν το βλέπετε το έχω διαβάσει το ρημαδι πάνω από 10 φορές.την άλλη μέρα προσπαθώ να μην το πιάσω πάλι στα χέρια μου αν διαβάζω το ίδιο συμβόλαιο κάθε μέρα τι γίνεται;με σώζει το ότι έχω ψηλό I.Q.τελικά έχω γίνει κ λίγο χαμαιλέοντας αυτό με σώζει λίγο.τελικά μήπως εμείς είμαστε καλά κ όλοι οι άλλοι τζαζ;














σα να

----------


## anoiksi

Παιδια σημερα στις ειδησεις του ΣΚΑΙ ακουσα οτι οι γιατροι βρηκαν θεραπεια για την ιδψ μεσω καποιου τσιπ που τοποθετουν στον εγκεφαλο.Μονο μην με ρωτησετε για λεπτομερειες γιατι δεν ξερω...απλα ειπα να το αναφερω, ισως ενδιαφερει καποιους.

----------


## afrula

φυσικα και θεραπευεται!!!Χρειαζεται φαρμακοθεραπεια ,συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπει και πολυ δουλεια με τον ευατο σου ...:)

----------


## kyknos25

χαιρομαι οταν ακουω οτι κ υπαρχει ιαση κ για τις ψυχιατρικες παθησεις.
απο ενα βαθμο ψυχαναγκασμο πασχω κ εγω:(

----------


## spirosk

anoiksi γεια σου, 
μπορείς να θυμηθείς ποια μέρα και σε ποιο δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΙ άκουσες την συγκεκριμένη είδηση?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## anoiksi

25.2.2009 και ηταν οι βραδυνες ειδησεις, τωρα ακριβως να σου πω δεν θυμαμαι, παντος ηταν οι βραδυνες.Ξερω και εγω 20-21 ειναι οι ειδησεις στον σκαι,τετοια ωρα περιπου.

----------


## anoiksi

Ευχομαι καπως να σε βοηθησα!!!!

----------

